# need nwadmn32.exe



## lilhlfpint (Dec 11, 2001)

(i want to install nwadmin on a w2k box but i don't want to have to install the latest support pack on the novell server. does anyone know a way i can get this file?)


----------



## lilhlfpint (Dec 11, 2001)

(i wanted to follow up and let you all know that nwadmn32.exe can be downloaded from novell's site at http://support.novell.com/servlet/tidfinder/2955955 and then you just run the .exe file from a dos prompt and it will extract.)


----------

